# For you color fans



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This is "Scrappy Doo". She's out of Jorja and by Gauge's G-Force. The owner of G-Force told me Scrappy is the only red goat ever produced by him that she knows of.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty baby!! And THICK too


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's NICE!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> He's NICE!


Scrappy is a "she".


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's so pretty!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love her face! Very expressive!


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Wow! I LOVE her! I used to only like traditional coloring and not so much solids but the more im on this site the more i want a solid red doe. i can't wait till i sell of some of this years kids and cull some out then the first thing im looking for is a red boer doe haha.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

She's beautiful and what a chunk! What an awesome brood doe she is going to make!


----------

